# New entertainment stand required.



## devonwoody (10 Feb 2014)

Purchasing the Bose speaker system for the TV means another chunk of equipment and my present unit will not cope with the addition. (not a bar)

So looking for plans and designs.

TV top
speaker under tv

Humax Recorder.

DVD and cassette player.

(Aiwa radio and music player redundant, not the tall one or the tiny one)

Any plans or pics available would be welcome.

I would also like manufactured boards for easy care for items to stand on but happy to use conventional materials for vertical pieces.

So what manufactured boards can be obtained by a DIYer. ?


----------



## sammy.se (14 Sep 2014)

Did you ever get any designs for this? Im looking to build somthing similar...


----------



## beech1948 (14 Sep 2014)

devon,

Not a woodworking reply but also consider the following:-

1 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Gla...n_LivingRoom_TV_Furniture&hash=item3a957f04a3

2 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Modern-TV...ingRoom_TV_Furniture&var=&hash=item1e7e823448

I think that what I'm trying to say is that a wooden/sheet TV stand would cost more and just possibly be less aesthetically pleasing/tidy/compact

Just a thought.

I built mine from a walnut frame +osmo polyx with mrmdf matt black doors and pewter handles. Its long and low. Would I do this again...probably not as my old house was so unlevel along the floor that we take seasickness pills each morning and the job became a picky, finicky nightmare even though SWMBO was pleased. By the way SWMBO brownie points only last for so long...why is that?

Al


----------



## devonwoody (19 Sep 2014)

Thanks for replies above, sorry have not responded before, taken a short holiday break in Cornwall last week.

the project is still on the back burner and to do list if time permits.


----------



## nanscombe (19 Sep 2014)

devonwoody":17txvuo6 said:


> ...
> So what manufactured boards can be obtained by a DIYer. ?




Do you mean furniture board / decorative panel from:
Homebase
Wickes
B&Q


----------



## devonwoody (20 Sep 2014)

thanks Nigel for the idea and links


----------



## Angusdog (22 Sep 2014)

I've got a small entertainment console 'booked' as a project coming up. I have a few ideas but we currently have one of those rack-type units (first ebay listing above) and I hate it. The exposed cables do my head in and we have a smallish living room, so I'm thinking about a small unit hung off the wall. One closed bit on the bottom, perhaps hinged or with a removeable front (attached by magnets), to conceal the plugs and cables, then an open shelf or two for the Xbox, Sky unit etc. I think about it during the ads...


----------

